# Kitten shaking after injections



## nurseberyl (Jul 27, 2009)

I expected mario to be sleepy and he is, hes not his usual self at all after his jabs this morning, but i picked him up and he shaking quite a lot, like hes cold. Is this normal after jabs?


----------



## Lupin&co (Sep 12, 2009)

Shaking, in my experience, is often the sign of a high fever, but it could be lots of things! I never had a cat who shook after shots. I would ring the vet & describe the symptoms right away.


----------



## nurseberyl (Jul 27, 2009)

Im trying to phone them but its engaged  he has stopped shaking now but hes so off colour I can tell


----------



## Lupin&co (Sep 12, 2009)

Keep trying, or maybe ring another vet?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Keep trying please... get advice. It may be nothing, but you need to know. Fingers, toes, tails & paws crossed


----------



## nurseberyl (Jul 27, 2009)

well i spoke to someone finally! they said he prob has a slight fever in reaction to the vaccine and to watch him and if he doesnt improve ring again tomorrow.  they asked if his pupils were dilated? im not sure what that would look like, can anyone help?

I just want my mad little kitty back! i hope I did the right thing vaccinating him


----------



## Lupin&co (Sep 12, 2009)

Do his ears feel very hot? This was always a sign of very high fever in my cat. Try ringing another vet for a second opinion. If they tell you to ring your first, just lie & say you can't get through, or be honest and say you want a second opinion. Be pushy if you need to be - you're a paying customer & this is not a time to be polite! Have to go out now, but will check back later. Best of luck!


----------



## nurseberyl (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for your help! I did ring a 2nd just incase (talk about a worried mummy!) they said the same thing, his ears arent hot at all really. they said just to keep an eye on him and if he gets worse ring them back.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah good! Anyway if you are a nurse (any sort) as your username implies, I'm sure you will use your instincts and things will be fine


----------



## saraglesalsa (Sep 19, 2012)

I took my 9 week old male kitten, and my two adult cats, to the vet at 6:00pm yesterday. They were all given worming tablets, the two adults got their usual tricat booster, and the kitten got a different vaccination, which also covers leukemia.

When we got home, all three went to their beds, and slept for hours, which I expected. At about 11:00pm the kitten crawled into my lap, and I noticed he was shaking considerably. Terrified, I trawled the internet, and found others posting similar problems, but nobody posting any conclusions. I soon discovered that he also had pain at the site of the jab, which I had never seen in any of my other cats.

Since the vet was closed, I decided to wait it out until the morning. I wrapped him in a blanket, and sat him on my pillow so I could watch him all night, and one of the other cats came to look after him too.

Come morning, I woke to him chewing on my arm as normal, and he's now running around as usual. He is absolutely fine, and just had a reaction to the shot. I thought this might ease the worries of anybody else experiencing this.

Please note, however, that just because my kitten was fine, doesn't mean that yours is too, so still be aware! His only symptoms were shaking, pain at the site of the jab, and lethargy. He was eating and drinking fine.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread is over 3 years old - I expect the kitten is fine now!


----------



## Mebunny (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you for our post!!! My kitten just got his first set of shots and he keeps twitching his ears and is lethargic.
He's usually really rambunctious ! 
I appreciate you following through and will keep an eye on him!!
Take care


----------



## karlaa.a.g99 (3 mo ago)

My kitten just got his leukemia vaccination today and I’ve noticed he has been shaking uncontrollably ever since 8:00 am and he has pain on the side of his leg he got his vaccination from. Im worried because he’s usually playful and running around and he’s just been trying to sleep and is shaking I feel so bad! I hope I did the right thing vaccinating him


----------



## blackislegirl (Mar 12, 2021)

If you are worried then ring the vet.


----------

